

Amazon to launch tablet PCs in August-September - hornokplease
http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20110621PD222.html

======
anigbrowl
_Amazon adopts processors developed by Texas Instruments_

Interesting. I thought they'd be going with Nvidia's Kal-El, given the
timeframe. I wonder what TI brings to the table.

